# Hernia mesh removal non infected



## debcpc (Nov 19, 2007)

I recently was editing a coding hotline tip sheet.  This was coding questions called into a hotline and answers given and one item that bothered me was questions about removing a mesh that was non infected  -  the answer was 20680 for removal of mesh.  I've researched this but it doesn't seem right to me.  What does everyone think.  
DM


----------



## mmelcam (Nov 20, 2007)

I would not use code 20680, this involves the bone. We use 20525 Removal of foreign body in muscle or tendon sheath;deep or complicated. This code does not state that there is infection involved. It could be used with an infection or without an infection. This is also stated in the general surgery coder's pink sheet September 2007 issue. There will be revised codes to use for mesh removal in 2008. Hope this helps!


----------



## debcpc (Jan 11, 2008)

*mesh*

thanks Melissa

it took me a long time to get back to this site.


----------

